# RIP Canoe & Kayak



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

That sucks. I'm a subscriber. I havent heard anything about discontinuation. My last issue came as usual. I just checked the website and the only hint is "subscriptions no longer available" on the magazine tab.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

My buddy also received the SUP, sent it back and cancelled his subscription.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

Is that why I got that SUP magazine? No thanks. Pretty sure I have like two more years left on my subscription. Sad, Very Sad. SUP is so not Canoe and Kayak. Glad I saved all the old mags for trip ideas as new ideas will not be forthcoming out of SUP magazine. Sad....Did I say that was Sad


----------



## Scanoeist (Aug 22, 2021)

ArgoCat said:


> Is that why I got that SUP magazine? No thanks. Pretty sure I have like two more years left on my subscription. Sad, Very Sad. SUP is so not Canoe and Kayak. Glad I saved all the old mags for trip ideas as new ideas will not be forthcoming out of SUP magazine. Sad....Did I say that was Sad


There was a great article about spending a week circling 1 of the Hawaiian islands. Any body got a link to that? I'd love to try that now.. also not a SUP-er...


----------

